# Which mail client do you use?



## abdulabby (Jul 28, 2004)

*Best Email CLient*

Hey guys which email clients do you use? and why?

I use Outlook 2003 coz mainly its got a really beautiful interface although its a bloody resource hogger
Another feature is its support for hotmail


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 28, 2004)

Eudora is better than outlook


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jul 28, 2004)

I use Mozilla Thunderbird ; cos its Fast, Easy yet powerful,lots of extention packs available to increase functionality& its also free.

BTW is there any email client in which I can password protect  the entire prog ie without password it will not start so that pls can't see what is in my inbox.


----------



## neeravkothari (Jul 28, 2004)

i think outlook express is the best email client in the world. andrew, it also offers password protection.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 28, 2004)

The Bat.


----------



## firewall (Jul 28, 2004)

Mozilla ThunderBird.....

it's pretty Kool......


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 28, 2004)

I started using Mozilla Thunderbird but wasn't too comfortable. I use Outlook Express under Windows and Ximian Evolution (the Outlook Clone ) under Linux.


----------



## wORm (Jul 28, 2004)

My vote: TheBat!


----------



## Deep (Jul 28, 2004)

Outlook 2003 
Using it for quite some time now..
quite comfortable with it..

Deep


----------



## aadipa (Jul 29, 2004)

Outlook Express


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 30, 2004)

Outlook 2003 ..


----------



## mail2and (Aug 1, 2004)

Outlook Express... the simplest and quite efficient...


----------



## techie_it (Aug 2, 2004)

OUTLOOK EXPRESS..is the best...i  use one @ home ..and other one..@my Office...........


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Incredimail is good (graphically)and user-friendly and has many features too but is a bit heavy on lower systems


----------



## lajs (Aug 3, 2004)

i heard that there is some software which may be integrated with outlook to trace out whether recipient read our mail or not????


any one aware of such software ...?????
if u know 
do post it here!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 4, 2004)

There is no software integrated. But you can request for "read receipts" from people. So if they choose to send you a receipt, you will get it. Just check out the menu options in compose window.


----------



## nkkabra2 (Aug 4, 2004)

Incredimail is pretty Good but it's heavy on system resources
Try Poco Mail -It has everything you want in a email client


----------



## IG (Aug 10, 2004)

thunderbird is good...but it stops dloading the mails after the second mail for me   what could be the problem?


----------



## hafees (Aug 10, 2004)

Incredimail is good with lots of features. The letter editor is also good but lacks HTML support. 
but it lacks encryption. 

*** This is my 50th Post - i m promoted to Resident Techie!!***
Thanks !!!


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 10, 2004)

i havent tested thunderbird or eudora yet(will try them soon), but thanx to an advice from dexter, i tried ePrompter and man does it rock....supports pop3, yahoo, rediffmail, hotmail, lycos, etc...and u can add upto and send and recieve mail from 16 ids.
no eyecandy and u cant see the pix and flash on ur mail, but if u want a simple and efficient email client, ePrompter IS TH BEST.


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 10, 2004)

Mozilla Thunderbird.... It Rocks !!!!
Outlook Express has make security holes .....  they are  hackers
primary target !!!

Has any1 heard of security patches for MOzillla Thunderbird ????   
Never heard of any flaw in Mozilla suite... 
Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 10, 2004)

*Thunderbird*

devianthulk...Hi-fi dude,
   Me loves Mozilla Thunderbird. As u said, there are lotsa security holes in Outlook & Outlook express.  Thunderbird is just simply wonderful.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 11, 2004)

The general opinion here will make me have another look at thunderbird . But the way I have been used to having different identities and multiple accounts within each identity, adapting Thunderbird looks difficult.


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 11, 2004)

Get used to it.
   It is one of the best Mail clients presently.


----------



## krazydude (Aug 11, 2004)

Outlook 2003. Used to use Outlook express but it crashed after it got around 1500 odd mails in it , so switched over to outlook 2003, sure it hogs resources, but i like the look and it gives a better look on win 2000 as compared to win xp ( got bored of the blue look!!!)


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 11, 2004)

*USE THE LATEST THINGS*

The same thing again...GET USED TO IT...lol
  If u dont like Blue, change the theme colour to Olive or Silver. Use the newer apps & ofcourse, newer versions.


----------



## krazydude (Aug 11, 2004)

I like the Silver that is default with win2k. use it in the office, else i use webmail for my personal use


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi sUlPhUr|nE` (hope I got it right )

Please reduce the size of your pic. That would be better for the alignment of the posts here. Thanks.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

I use The BAT!  fast and simple


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 13, 2004)

outlook express for me


----------



## prankzter (Aug 14, 2004)

The Bat!


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 14, 2004)

Thunderbird


----------



## ShekharPalash (Aug 15, 2004)

OUTLOOK 2003... 'coz it supports both MSN/Hotmail accounts and also my Yahoo.co.in account.


----------



## dazzler (Aug 18, 2004)

*Incredimail Xe*

Incredimail Xe is the best. Opera M2 is also a good option.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Thunderbird*



			
				sUlPhUr|nE` said:
			
		

> Me loves Mozilla Thunderbird. As u said, there are lotsa security holes in Outlook & Outlook express.  Thunderbird is just simply wonderful.


Exactly!  (a me too post here...)


----------



## serendipiti (Oct 3, 2004)

Incredimail XE,....it lets u preview messages b4 downloading!


----------



## svk (Oct 4, 2004)

yahooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 4, 2004)

Yahoo is not a mail client. It just a free mail service provider. Softwares like Outlook Express, Outlook, Evolution, Kmail, Incredimail, Bat, Eudora, Thunderbird, Mozilla Mail, etc. are mail clients.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 4, 2004)

None


----------



## zenblue (Oct 5, 2004)

Outlook Express.....its simple and without many features like organisers and calenders and all of Microsoft Outlook which most of home users dont use anyways...supports hotmail too...and with XPSP2 outlook express has also increased security features like image blocking.....its neat...
Incredimail is great too although little slow initial loading...the advanced account access feature is the GREAT...it has image blocking too...on Free version it lets you see the emails while on server before downloading them....and on paid version, you can even download selected emails while leaving others on the server itself OR deleting it from server without downloading it. OR even Bounce it back to sender ...this is great to counter spam....


----------



## girish_b (Oct 5, 2004)

firewall said:
			
		

> Mozilla ThunderBird.....
> 
> it's pretty Kool......


 This is what i wanna say.....  BUT what aabout  OUTLOOK ?  
It's easey and cool..... BUT to configure it we require some simple knowledge limw what are  ports  and SMTP etc...


----------



## whoopy_whale (Oct 5, 2004)

*Incredimail Xe*

I am using Incredimail Xe!
Very user friendly .....great!!!


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 5, 2004)

Incredimail XE undoubtedly the best. I have tried all above.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 6, 2004)

girish_b said:
			
		

> BUT to configure it we require some simple knowledge limw what are ports and SMTP etc


That info is required for configuring any mail client, under any OS.

As regards fans of Incredimail, I will only say that they need to have a look at the free stationeries available for Outlook/Outlook Express. Most of them also work with Evolution (under Linux). They will really admire & appreciate and may even stop praising incredimail


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 7, 2004)

I use Incredimail Xe 'cause of it's fancy stuffs.......... but palnning to change to thunderbird soon 

..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jan 28, 2005)

*Well, I have used a lot of mail clients and now I would like to ask my fella frnds, their choice....* 
Well, currently I use Incredimail Xe and Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0
  How about you???


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 28, 2005)

You have missed out on so many other popular options

under Windows:
Outlook Express

under GNU/Linux:
Ximian Evolution, KMail, etc.

Your poll is not comprehensive  These are the mail clients that I use.


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 28, 2005)

Where is * mutt *? where is * pine *? where is * Gnus *?


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 28, 2005)

I use Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0. Its the best


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 29, 2005)

I use Outlook Express presently.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jan 30, 2005)

*Well, I was just talking for WINDOWS platforms...*

  Actually, I am an analogue novice and have just entered the world of tech. U see I have never used Linux before and so am not fully aware of various GNU based mail clients... As for Windows, of course, Outlook Express is a good option too..



> Seems I need 2 research more for putting in a more comprehensive poll... Thanks, *tuxfan* for reminding me...


[/b]


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 30, 2005)

I use Sylpheed.


----------



## vysakh (Jan 30, 2005)

I dont use any


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2005)

I use outlook 2003, never used outlook XP due to really bad UI & looks, 

I was using Outlook Express till Outlook 2003 came, tried Thunderbird, but it is more like an outlook express killer then Outlook Compotiter, also not as feature based, however I liked the skinning feature only

For security reason, I only download the headers & then the mail if required, better then downloading the whole mail


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 30, 2005)

I use thunder bird 1.0 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Prashray (Jan 30, 2005)

I used Incredimail before.
But now I use Mozilla Thunderbird.


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 30, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> tried Thunderbird, but it is more like an outlook express killer then Outlook Compotiter, also not as feature based,


Looks like you haven't seen *Ximian Evolution 2.2 !!*



			
				 //siddhartha// said:
			
		

> U see I have never used Linux before and so am not fully aware of various GNU based mail clients...


But dont you think it would be very unfair if GNU users dont get an option to vote upon?


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 31, 2005)

i rarely use email clients like outlook or thunderbird (i do use tb more than outlook tho)
but i regularly use eprompter
its just simple, u can only view the text in mails, nothing else, but u can compose and delete mails thru it....it can open hotmail, yahoo, rediffmail, pop3, etc...


----------



## majig (Feb 1, 2005)

MS Outlook 2003 for me


----------



## Curious Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

*Best  mail Client?*

Which is the best E-Mail client?


Need your opinion. Presently using Incredimail XE.
EXCEPT OUTLOOK EXPRESS,OUTLOOK any mail client supports hotmail & G-Mail??


----------



## rajas (Apr 28, 2005)

I suppose these Threads should answer your question  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4983
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13720


----------



## vysakh (Apr 28, 2005)

m2


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2005)

I use Outlook XP since it allows me to receive my Yahoo mail ( I use Ypop) , I really would love to switch to something else but I really use the calendar, contacts and notes feature alot. Any suggestions for me to change? I would of course need accessibility to my yahoo mail and the other features mentioned above


----------



## Kannan (May 1, 2005)

Outlook 2003 is great and is faster in downloading POP.   

Can also handle Hotmail with out any plugins.  

The default spam filter does a good job.   

Can read RSS using free RSS Reader Plug-in.   

Can hold my birthday events.   

Can hold my important sticky in my desktop.   

Can remind me of any events.   

Can Minimize to system tray and use just 1280 KB.


----------



## sreevirus (May 1, 2005)

i dont use email clients much myself, but if u want one, try sticking with clients like incredimail or bat or eudora or thunderbird.

dont put ur trusts on M2, security is a biiig issue and M2 sux bigtime in this matter. the other day, i configured M2 in opera 8  to access my fastmail account, and it downloaded a trojan from a spam mail! i was lucky kaspersky detected and deleted it. so according to me, M2 is a big no-no.

btw, if u want a text based email client, ie, which only shows text in the email (no images or multimedia content), use ePrompter. this way, u'll know if u have new mails and dont have to worry abt attachments either.


----------



## vysakh (May 1, 2005)

i used m2 for my gmail account but it never downloaded any spam. I never used any anti-spam softwares too.


----------



## anandk (May 1, 2005)

incredimail is good ! try it !         8)


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

*which e-mail client do you use. i want the best*

which e-mail client do you use . i want the best


----------



## godsownman (May 16, 2005)

I have Gmail , hotmail, rediffmail,Indiatimes,Yahoo apart from the others but i find the Gmails reliability,service to name a few are all excellent .

SO i vote thumbs up for Gmail.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

i told e-mail client (sorry for no including) 

i.e software like mozilla thunderbird


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 16, 2005)

Thnderbird and IncrediMail


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2005)

I use the default client Outlook Express . It doesnt give me any problems.


----------



## cheetah (May 16, 2005)

Try Mozilla Thunderbird....O Xpress start downloading mails from start if connection broken...


----------



## paraman (May 16, 2005)

Outlook Express. Its free and it serves the purpose it was designed for very well.


----------



## amitsaudy (May 16, 2005)

MS OUTLOOK


----------



## shivaranjan.b (May 16, 2005)

MS Outlook 2003 and Eudora 6.2


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

i wanna best


----------



## koolbluez (May 17, 2005)

AFAIK... I suppose Thunderbird is kool... Incredimail is slick.. U have to choose it.. Most DIGIT cd/dvds have it.. try it & find out, yaar.

All have their own opinion.

Or try this,  or this


----------



## tuxfan (May 17, 2005)

Outlook Express under Windows and Ximian Evolution (the Outlook clone ) under GNU/Linux


----------



## rohanbee (May 17, 2005)

Outlook express the trusted and valued servant for e-mails.


----------



## anandk (May 19, 2005)

Incredimail.  i checked out the other e-mail clients too, before deciding to settle with incredimail. it has a simple easy to use interface and helps you personalise your mail with backgrounds, animations, sounds & 3D effects easily. it has an e-cards section, great smileys, an address book and a nice junk filter ! worth a check out !                  8)


----------



## Charley (May 19, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Outlook Express under Windows and Ximian Evolution (the Outlook clone ) under GNU/Linux



Is Ximian good, I came across that in some PC's ?? Any addtl features other the normal Outlook ??


----------



## crashuniverse (May 19, 2005)

outlook express is simple does ur job well n comes pre installed with windows.
n if u r looking for features then gmail beats any desktop client.


----------



## whistler (May 19, 2005)

*mine best*

The Bat! .....very very configurable...
its the most versatile and i can mend it as i like.....
plus ,  most easy backups and very light on even a P1 pc..

*The Bat!*


----------



## expertno.1 (May 19, 2005)

The Bat! is it freeware ?


----------



## whistler (May 19, 2005)

naah...but u can have 30 days demo from the link provided above


----------



## tuxfan (May 21, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Is Ximian good, I came across that in some PC's ?? Any addtl features other the normal Outlook ??



I am really not an Outlook user, but an Outlook Express user. So don't know if Ximian has any additional features over Outlook. I mainly use it as an email client and not as a PIM. But I am comfortable with it.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 22, 2005)

does bat is good?


----------



## Thor (Jun 25, 2005)

I wud like to Use M2 , I use Opera 8.0.
*img37.echo.cx/img37/2343/operaprob16tp.th.jpg
But as the abv pic shows, it seems diabled here. What to do?


----------



## enjoy (Jul 5, 2005)

I prefer Thunderbird.. coz through it I can access my mails both in Windows and Linux.

Its not very feature rich but it solves my basic purpose of sharing mails.


----------



## rajas (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey watz happening here, are we digging out the threads deep in and posting. This thread is stopped long ago, started back again and again.
Not so important too. as we need to chk again.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 6, 2005)

<bumped after merging>

Gee .. Now I use Outlook Express .. and Spamihlator .. Great combo ..


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

Outlook is the best and quite comfortable


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

I vote for thunderbird


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 7, 2005)

i dont use any mail client, not because i dont want to but i dont know how to use it

i want to use outlook express but dont know what to fill in the columns for incoming and outgoing servers and all other fields . also i dont know what are smtp and pop3 servers .
i have a free mail account at yahoo mail , can i use outlook express?

if yes , how?

please tell me the procedure in detail,
i will be really thankful


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 7, 2005)

rajrulesdear said:
			
		

> i dont use any mail client, not because i dont want to but i dont know how to use it
> 
> i want to use outlook express but dont know what to fill in the columns for incoming and outgoing servers and all other fields . also i dont know what are smtp and pop3 servers .
> i have a free mail account at yahoo mail , can i use outlook express?
> ...



Yahoo has stopped providing free POP3 mail access with its free accounts. But you can use YahooPOPs (*yahoopops.sourceforge.net) to use Outlook Express for Yahoo mails. But its not too reliable at times.

If you download YahooPOPs, it contains step by step instructions on how to use it with Outlook Express. Configuration is pretty simple.

But you can use a gmail account with Outlook Express. If you want an invite to gmail account, there is a sticky thread going on in general section. Post there.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 7, 2005)

well thanx tuxfan, i will try the link u provided.

and i already have gmail account.

thanx anyway


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

Have been using outlook express for a long time.


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 9, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> <bumped after merging>
> 
> Gee .. Now I use Outlook Express .. and Spamihlator .. Great combo ..


Outlook Express has a security issue, if you have logging enabled (which is by default)
It gives away your email accound passwd in log files, though in UUEncoded format. But it is that easy to UUDecode it .


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 10, 2005)

Hmm... Lemme check it ..


----------



## chinmay (Jul 10, 2005)

I,ve been using MS Outlook Express for last four years and am totally satisfied with it.Damn they stopped hotmail and yahoo access(i don't like Yahoo POPs) ... my hotmail and yahoo old mail account expired long back because of them stopping the service ... but doesnt matter cuz i recieve 90% of my mail on the fresh G-mail account  ... and I too use Spamihlator which filters most of the spam from my mail box ... Gnu I don't mind that security issue because my ID is not as important to anyone that anyone will UUDecode my log file  .. though i have turned off the logging and lemme check with more details 

lol...batty isnt usin 'The Bat' ... bad batty


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 10, 2005)

Using The Bat


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2005)

Outlook 2003


----------



## Ashis (Jul 11, 2005)

I use to use Opera but now I Dont Use any thing just  (Yahoo!)


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 11, 2005)

I too using Outlook 2003 for my gmail & yahoo account.
It is quite simple to use.


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 13, 2005)

Outlook 2003, I like the Outlook Express style address book though.


----------



## kato (Oct 24, 2005)

i dont use any clients. Getting it to work is easy but i get many errors while sending i dont understand a thing how to use them and anyhow i like to check them on site itself. I had used Outlook Express 2003 for a while though


----------



## Ablenwill (Oct 25, 2005)

I like outlook express as its a free with windows and supports many features also password protection. I also like the netscape mail client n I think its cool too.


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2005)

Outlook 2003


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 25, 2005)

Outlook XP in office
None in home


----------



## chesss (Oct 29, 2005)

M2 - integrated in Opera . Love the fact i can do stuff from one place. So i odn't need to open apps. Just press ctrl+k to check my mail, ctrl+e to compose. Pretty cool


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

Use Thunderbird in linux seems to be the easiest and most functional to me.
Earlier used eudora when I had windows.


----------

